# Great double-din LCD for someone



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

This isn't mine.
I considered buying it though!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/254276111285?ul_noapp=true

Lilliput Multi Touch Capacitive Double DIN Mini Touch 700 7" VGA Touch Screen High Brightness

$70 USD shipped. Brand new.


----------



## tridoteverything (Jul 8, 2019)

Any reviews on this thing?


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

tridoteverything said:


> Any reviews on this thing?


Just Google "lilliput 629GL".
This is the same thing but supposedly a little brighter?
The 629GL was very popular for CarPC's a couple few years ago.


----------



## tridoteverything (Jul 8, 2019)

CZ Eddie said:


> Just Google "lilliput 629GL".
> This is the same thing but supposedly a little brighter?
> The 629GL was very popular for CarPC's a couple few years ago.


Got it, thanks!


----------

